# Ol' Mc Donald had a farm



## Lusker (Mar 7, 2012)

Dont know how but on my last Urbex trips i seem to end up finding barns filled with classic cars
Driving around looking for new undiscovered abandoned places, takes time but i must say it is worth the extra time and gasolin. 

Here is the Barn treasures 

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10





This post is an derelictplaces.co.uk exclusive brought to you by www.urbexadventures.com


----------



## lost (Mar 7, 2012)

Wonderful, thanks for sharing. I'd love to find something like that.


----------



## mj1704 (Mar 7, 2012)

what a find well done


----------



## fallstern (Mar 7, 2012)

This is magnificent. Wish I could find anything like this here...
Thanks.


----------



## matt22272 (Mar 7, 2012)

What a find nice one fella


----------



## nelly (Mar 7, 2012)

Thats mega sweet fella


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 8, 2012)

All that American classic stuff and in the middle a wee original Fiat 500.Nice post buddy.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2012)

Crikey! I could play there for hours, great find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 8, 2012)

Just been on your website and you have some great images.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Mar 8, 2012)

Quality pics, amazing places like this are still out there to be found!

NB


----------



## irishmanlost (Mar 9, 2012)

E,I,E,I,O yes sir very nice indeed.


----------



## Lusker (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks every body for the good feedback...

Much more stuff on my Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lusker_41/sets/72157626440151025/


----------

